# So, what kind of food are you feeding your pups?



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

After much research and trying to decide, I put Izzo on Solid Gold Hundchen Flocken Lamb and Rice Puppy formula. He LOVES it and seems to be doing really well on it. I transitioned him VERY slowly to avoid any tummy upset and it worked! Just curious what other foods your pups are on and if they like them and have had a good transition to their new food.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I've tried everything from Raw, to 6 star dry, to 6 star wet. The only thing they all eat is Natural Balance Lamb roll. It's not the best food, but they are at least eating it!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori gets Taste of the Wild kibble, various 6 star canned (Evanger's, Innova, Evo, etc.), and NV raw (however, I'm going to try her on Stella & Chewy's raw next) I rotate what she eats daily. The kibble stays down at all times but, she gets the raw or canned for her evening meal. She's never had any tummy troubles at all.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Taste of the Wild


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Fromm Family Foods - Pork & Applesauce variety, but we rotate through the Salmon A La Veg and Chicken A La Veg too.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I give Toby the same Solid Gold you feed Izzo. He does great on it. It took him a few days to transition, but no problems now.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am using the Fromms now too. I have been using the whitefish and potato and Salmon A la veg. I am trying to stay away from chicken as I think they may have had some allergies to chicken.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

We alternate between Orijen Adult - which includes chicken/turkey/fish and Orijen 6 Fish. The kibbles are larger but the boys go wacko for them both. No probs ever with this food.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Fromm's Chicken a la Veg right now, but we also do the Salmon a la Veg and the Duck and Sweet Potato. I've also tried them with Wellness Core and they did fine on that too. Canned seems to cause the loose poos here.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Merrick Grammy's Pot Pie kibble, with some California Natural Lamb & Rice kibble thrown in (to hopefully help clean their teeth since they have to crunch it.) Also, toppings like cooked chicken and or cooked, pureed veggies. Sometimes a dollop of plain yogurt. Sometimes a dash of salmon oil too, especially in winter.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Almost 2 weeks everyone has been on all raw.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Natures Variety raw medallions. chicken, beef and venison mostly, 25% of their daily intake is plain ground either turkey of beef. I never thought I could do any kind of raw...but it has solved a lot of problems.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Evye, Fromms Salmon A La Veg. Bentley, don't ask. Whatever keeps the stools the most firm.

Kimberly, didn't know Fromm's had the Pork & Applesauce variety. Next to try.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I feed Maddie Fromm's Chicken a la Veg. I buy the Fromm's Salmon a la Veg when I can find it or can get it from her breeder. When she was younger, I fed her Solid Gold Hund-n-flocken (lamb and rice), but I like the Fromm's better. She does well on it and has firm stools.


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

Petunia is 7 1/2 months old. I've been feeding her Wellness Puppy kibble along with a 1/2 can of Wellness puppy canned food. Last week I bought a bag of the Wellness Small Breed Adult and I'm mixing it with the puppy formula.
She eats it but doesn't seem very enthused, she is in great health and has firm stool.

I'm fine with the Wellness but would switch if I could find a dog food that she would enjoy eating.

For training I give her Bil Jac liver treats that she absolutely loves.
She is crazy about blueberries, I feed her about 6 blueberries a day.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

evo kibble, small bites chicken mixed with tablespoon of evo canned (i rotate which animal the protein comes from). she loves this food, and eats it 70 percent of the time...which is amazing as she is not food motivated. meanwhile, i do think she might change her tune if i had her on raw, but my husband might divorce me...we are a vegetarian family, and although i do like knowing EXACTLY what is in the food i am eating and posh is eating, and like to keep it as close to the source as possible i have to also know when to draw the line and keep my marriage harmonious. posh has done very well on this food. i also give her flaxseed oil, parsley, and eye bright on occasion. her favorite food mom eats is apples, she comes running when i take a bite.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine were on Fromms Chicken a la Veg, but it started getting harder to get here. So, I switched them over to EVO small bites red meat or chicken. Most of the time I mix the two. I also add Little Cesar, but am slowly decreasing the amount they get and I add chicken, turkey, etc.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Isn't it amazing how many different types of food we all use? Anyone have any reasons I should NOT be using Solid Gold? I did read that link to the dog food analysis and went with the Solid Gold because it was also named in the thread on tear stains as a suggested food. Toby is doing fine on it, likes it ok, and stools are firm. Thoughts?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Patti McNeil said:


> Isn't it amazing how many different types of food we all use? Anyone have any reasons I should NOT be using Solid Gold? I did read that link to the dog food analysis and went with the Solid Gold because it was also named in the thread on tear stains as a suggested food. Toby is doing fine on it, likes it ok, and stools are firm. *Thoughts?*


If it ain't broke, don't fix it! :biggrin1:


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

That was my thought, Leslie! But just when I have one of those "thoughts", I read a post on here that makes me change my mind. Ha!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Patti McNeil said:


> Isn't it amazing how many different types of food we all use? Anyone have any reasons I should NOT be using Solid Gold? I did read that link to the dog food analysis and went with the Solid Gold because it was also named in the thread on tear stains as a suggested food. Toby is doing fine on it, likes it ok, and stools are firm. Thoughts?


I was thinking the same thing!!!!! Izzo's eating SG and he has no tear stains whatsoever  I guess you just have to find what works and stick with it, right?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver ate Solid Gold when I first got him. He got to a point where he would just push it away. I started with Fromms but it was just not available anymore in my area  It was just to hard to get so we changed to Natural Balance. 
Now Oliver and Comet get Taste of the Wild


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leslie said:


> If it ain't broke, don't fix it! :biggrin1:


I completely agree!


----------



## ashi's mom (Oct 27, 2008)

We had Ashi on Orijen 6Fish (same as our bulldog) but her liver enzymes came back a little high so we have switched her to Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream and she seems to like it.


----------



## nebraskahavmom (Mar 19, 2009)

Stormy only gets kibble, Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul. It's the only decent kibble I can get locally, or else drive 35 miles to get Taste of the Wild or Blue Buffalo. 

He started on Science Diet from the breeder, then I found out about DogFoodAnanlysis.com, so stopped that, then went to Nutro, then heard about dogs getting sick and dying from Nutro, so stopped that after Stormy puked once (he had never puked before, and hasn't since). 

I did give him a T-bone last week after supper, Stormy LOVED it, so I saved about 4 more from our meal, and put them in the freezer. He's about due for another one. :hungry:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Patti McNeil said:


> Isn't it amazing how many different types of food we all use? Anyone have any reasons I should NOT be using Solid Gold? I did read that link to the dog food analysis and went with the Solid Gold because it was also named in the thread on tear stains as a suggested food. Toby is doing fine on it, likes it ok, and stools are firm. Thoughts?


Absolutely stick with what's working! I found Solid Gold to be a good food when Maddie was on it. Its just that on Fromms, her stools are firmer and very easy to pick up. Plus, she has smaller stools. You'll find that every dog does differently on the same food. I wouldn't change Toby's food if he's doing well on it.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Planning to start off with raw. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy eats Royal Canin Beauty #26 and Science Diet Adult Small bites. I just put half and half in her bowl. She does great on it and I like the Royal Canin it is for sensitive skin and coat. She has allergies and I feel this helps with her skin - it has a combination of vitamins and minerals that contribute to healthy skin and a shiny coat.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Whatever works! I want Dexter to eat! We did try a little sample of the Solid Gold, which I mixed in with my Chicken Stew or Meatballs and Dexter did enjoy the Solid Gold....so I may end up buying a small bag of the Solid Gold. 

The Solid Gold is a small kibble and I think Dexter enjoys the smaller pieces.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Scrambled eggs today for breakfast.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Scrambled eggs today for breakfast.


That's Tori's typical weekend breakfast, with a piece of bacon on the side :hungry:


----------



## bamagirl92 (Jun 6, 2009)

Stella and Louie are on Innova Puppy - I only know of one flavor kibble that I've found. I also mix in a little of the wet Innova food. I wish they had more of a variety within the Innova puppy line so I could mix in some other varieties.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> Sissy eats Royal Canin Beauty #26 and Science Diet Adult Small bites. I just put half and half in her bowl. She does great on it and I like the Royal Canin it is for sensitive skin and coat. She has allergies and I feel this helps with her skin - it has a combination of vitamins and minerals that contribute to healthy skin and a shiny coat.


I hate to tell you but Royal Canin Beauty 26 is a very poor food for you Hav. The minerals and vitamins can be found in much better quality kibbles.

From dogfoodanalysis.com



> The main grains in the food are rice, brewers rice and corn. Rice is a decent quality grain, but brewers rice is a low quality ingredient and byproduct. Corn is a difficult to digest grain of limited value in dog food. It is also commonly associated with allergy problems. Corn gluten meal it is that part of the commercial shelled corn that remains after the extraction of the larger portion of the starch, gluten, and term by the processes employed in the wet milling manufacture of corn starch or syrup. In plain English, the remains of corn after most of the nutritious bits have been removed. The hulls of rice are filler.
> 
> Beet pulp is controversial filler which appears to be used in large quantities in this food. It is a by-product, being dried residue from sugar beets which has been cleaned and extracted in the process of manufacturing sugar. It is a controversial ingredient in dog food, claimed by some manufacturers to be a good source of fibre, and derided by others as an ingredient added to slow down the transition of rancid animal fats and causing stress to kidney and liver in the process. We note that beet pulp is an ingredient that commonly causes problems for dogs, including allergies and ear infections, and prefer not to see it used in dog food. There are less controversial products around if additional fibre is required.
> 
> Overall, this product has very mixed quality ingredients and minimal meat content for the canine.





> Guaranteed Analysis
> Crude Protein Minimum 26.0%
> Crude Fat Minimum 17.0%
> Crude Fiber Maximum 3.6%
> ...


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Compare it to say Orijen Adult



> GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
> Crude Protein (min.) 40.0%
> Crude Fat (min.) 16.0%
> Crude Fiber (max.) 2.5%
> ...


----------



## stephb11 (Jul 5, 2009)

I just switched Luke from Pro Plan Puppy (what the Breeder had him on) to Wellness Just for Puppies. He made the switch just fine and seems to be eating like a champ. I never could get him to finish a bowl (even a small amount) of the Pro Plan. He really likes the Wellness!


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

When started with Science Diet canned puppy food, but then after doing some research, we changed to Solid Gold puppy, but they did not like it. Now for the last several months, we leave Innova puppy down all day, and then mix in a couple of tablespoons of Science Diet canned with it every evening. They seem to really like it. 

We supplement with an assortment of flavored treats for a some variety.


----------



## tsturbo (Jul 28, 2009)

Transitioning fro purina pro plan which the breeder had him on to Orijen puppy.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm not buying anymore kibble when mine runs out (which could be another 20 years-a bag lasts forever and I have 4 bags in my pantry). I found a diet plan for home cooking. I started it on Saturday. This morning she got ground turkey sauteed in olive oil, I grind up her vitamin and mix it in the meat, sprinkle enzyme/probiotic powder, 1/2 tsp wild salmon oil. She'll eat half of it. I give her the rest at dinner. I learned to give the veg/fruits around lunch, she'll ignore them if there is meat. She's been served garbanzo beans, a few carrots, blueberries, cranberries and green beans so far. I though her stomach would revolt-but everything is a-ok. I still giving her the option of having some Wilderness kibble if she wants some.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Wellness Whitefish and potato for my adults, and I will start the babies on Wellness Just for Puppies next week!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

After reading some of these, I totally feel like I'm neglecting Toby. He only eats Solid Gold kibble, with an occasional liver treat. Am I failing to feed him something vital to his health? Are dogs supposed to eat fruits and vegetables? I work during the school year, and I have 4 kids still at home, so making home made dog food just won't work for me. However, I don't want him to be missing out on certain nutrients.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Patti-I don't think you're neglecting Toby! Solid Gold is a far cry from kibbles and bits or Iams. I just started to do it because I have time to, and I think she really enjoys the variety. Honestly, it doesn't take more than 7 minutes to get it ready in the morning, once you have all of the supplies purchased. Pixie had a UTI, and I started reading that kibble and commercial dog foods are very alkaline. I didn't want her to get more of them. I'm buying a calcium supplement today to add in and I'd like to purchase a powder for UTI health to use now and again. I share your question about the vegetables/fruits. I know that grains aren't necessary, and my dog is not thrilled with anything that's not meat, but she'll eat some here and there, but not enthusiastically. Kibble does have fruits/veg in it. I figure as long as she eats a bit, and I have all of my bases covered with the supplements, she'll be ok. I have a tendency to research a subject to death and dive in head first (for example, my grooming attempts).


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Patti, dogfoodanalysis.com may ease your mind. If your dog kibble isn't providing all Toby needs, then maybe it's time for a change. However, if it ain't broke, why fix it?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

No, I don't think you are neglecting his needs at all!
My dogs HARDLY get any treats, like maybe once or twice a month....
They eat their kibble and thats it. I got so tired of picky eaters and poopy buts that we cut out most of their treats. I don't to any suppliments, or add ins, or people food or anything. And I have healthy, sassy dogs!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I love sassy dogs! Toby is healthy and happy, so I will stick to what's "not broke". Thanks for the feedback, everyone. I admire all of you who take so much time to feed your furbabies!


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

I cook a special doggie meatloaf. I make 2 weeks worth at a time and freeze it in serving-size slices. I rotate meats (usually lamb or beef, with 10% lamb liver or beef liver, respectively) each time I cook, and there are some veggies, grains, and eggs in there, too.


----------



## virtualet (Apr 21, 2009)

Ramon is on a prey-model raw diet. We started him on this from day 1 and he's doing great now. There was a time for him to get used to it (about a week), but everything is working great. We've been doing chicken drumsticks for the past month, and we plan to introduce him to some red-meat in the next week or 2. 

I know many people on this forum are against the idea of feeding their dogs a raw chicken drumstick, but the pros far outweight the cons. His stool is super small & firm/chalky and does not smell, his fur is super soft, we never brush his teeth, and his weight gain is steady and slow (there isn't any abrupt weight gain). We were skeptical at first, but we're huge fans of it now.

Also, this diet is much much cheaper than what kibble would be costing us.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Patti, dogfoodanalysis.com may ease your mind. If your dog kibble isn't providing all Toby needs, then maybe it's time for a change. However, if it ain't broke, why fix it?


Exactly. And I'd add that _if it ain't broke, and doesn't have a runny stool, why fix it?_


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Patti McNeil said:


> I love sassy dogs! Toby is healthy and happy, so I will stick to what's "not broke". Thanks for the feedback, everyone. I admire all of you who take so much time to feed your furbabies!


Patti, Izzo's eating Solid Gold Puppy too and he loves it. He has nice normal poop most of the time, his coat is beautiful & he is healthy so why change. I think you should stick to what works!!!!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Oma's Pride Raw Chicken/Veggie Mix


----------

